# Psycho-BackGround



## RIDDLER (29. Juli 2001)

Ich hab mich mal an einem BackGround versucht, fuer meinen Desktop, und würde gerne wissen was ihr davon haltet, bzw. was fuer verbesserungsvorschlaege ihr habt!





Falls ihr wollt stell ich den "original" hintergrund ins netz und\oder schreib nen tutorial wie das ding entstanden is ....


----------



## Saesh (29. Juli 2001)

die farben und effekte wirken auf mich abstoßend.

finde ich, jedem seine meinung.


freundliche farben und einen innovativen touch wären besser, als einfache strudel, relief effekte und, ich nenne sie mal, "ätz"-farben.


----------



## RIDDLER (29. Juli 2001)

Klar jedem seine Meinung, hab ich auch nix gegen wenn das jemand ******** findet ... ich find auch schwarzlicht geil (hab ich in meinem zimmer) und das koennen manche total nicht leiden ...


----------



## Saesh (29. Juli 2001)

das hat ja nix damit zu tun, dass ich hier jemanden angreifen will... ich habe einfach nur meine meinung gesagt, und danach siehst du ja auch, was ich für besser halten würde.


nimms net so übel und probier weiter.


----------



## RIDDLER (29. Juli 2001)

Ich nehms dir doch garned uebel!!! Und ich weiss auch das du mich nicht angreifen wolltest ...
(Ich bekomm sowas schon nich in den falschen hals)


----------



## NeoX (30. Juli 2001)

*irgendwie...*

funzen die pics bei mir nicht???

was is los???:{} %) :-[ :> :_


----------



## RIDDLER (30. Juli 2001)

die sollten funzen (tun sie bei mir) ....
http://www.hoehne.net/desktop.jpg <= !


----------



## Cybersonic (30. Juli 2001)

Mein Tip wäre neu machen... sorry, aber für mich sieht das nach 5 min Arbeit aus. Wolken, Radialer Weichzeichner oder ein Verzerrer, Neue Ebene in Grau Verbindungen gemacht, Bevel, fertig. Ich würde auf das Graue Ding ein Beleuchtungseffekt machen. Und für den Hintergrund probier mal Vergröberungsfilter->Mosaikeffekt. 5 Pixel gross, dann Stilisierungsfilter->Leuchtende Konturen mit ~1 - 2 Pixel. Sieht sicher besser aus. Ich kann für die Filternamen nicht garantieren, hab PS nicht an.


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (30. Juli 2001)

*Geschmackssache*

:-( Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden und darüber zu streiten macht zwar Spaß, führt aber meist zu nichts.

Vom Hocker reißt dieses Design mich aber auch nicht. Macht aber nix, solang' de Spaß dran has'.

Wie findest Du dieses hübsch-eklige Gefussel oder Gewürm?


----------



## RIDDLER (30. Juli 2001)

Das Gewürm find ich gut! Obwohl Grün zu sehr überwiegt 
Weiss eigentlich wer wo es solche poster (wie das gewürm oder mein dekstop pic) irgendwo gibt?


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (30. Juli 2001)

*Selbst gemacht*

Also,

das Gefussel hab' ich selbst mit Photoshop-Filtern gezaubert.

Und was Desktop-Bilder angeht, brauchste einfach nur mal bei einigen gängigen Suchmaschinen entsprechenden Schlagworte eingeben und wirst sicher fündig werden.

Schließich leben wir im Informationszeitalter :-[


----------



## Saesh (30. Juli 2001)

@onkel_jürgen: einfach nen schönes bild genommen und dann konturen finden und leuchtende Konturen angewandt was


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (30. Juli 2001)

*Nah dran, Saesh*

Fast richtig.

• Vordergrundfarbe Grün, Hintergrundfarbe Rot
• Renderingfilter->Wolken
• Tonwertkorrektur
• Renderingfilter->Beleuchtungseffekte (Lichtquelle links unten, Reliefkanal Grün)
• Renderingfilter->Beleuchtungseffekte (Lichtquelle oben, Reliefkanal Rot

... Diese an Schiefer erinnernde Struktur sieht eigentlich schon ganz nett aus ...

• Stilisierungsfilter->Leuchtende Konturen (soweit korrekt)

Färtich!


----------



## Leever (30. Juli 2001)

Mich haut der Wally auch irgendwie nicht vom Hocker.
Also Nichts gegen das Bild aber ich Glaube ich würde mit so einem Desktop nach spätestens 3 Tagen voll abdrehen !
Verbesserungsvorschläge:
Ich würd erstmal dieses Schwarz an den Seiten versuchen irgendwie weg zu bekommen.
Dann würd ich die Icon-Anordnung mal ein wenig verändern(sieht zu chaotisch aus).
Dann versuch da nochmal irgendwie ein anderes Objekt rinzubringen damit das nicht so LEER wirkt.


mfg. -=toXic=- 

Und bitte mach da einen LINK hin und mach das nicht als image direkt in das Forum gibt auch noch welche die mit nem modem durch die gegend surfen !


----------



## NeoX (30. Juli 2001)

*also...*

jetzt funzen die pix...
keine peilung was los war...


----------



## Sliceraider (2. August 2001)

*igitt*

Ich finde dieses Bild ekelerregend und grottenschlecht. Sowas macht man auf 5 min. Schaut mal bei http://www.gfx4all.de vorbei. Da habt ihr Tutorials und wisst dann vielleicht wie man sowas macht.


----------



## Saesh (2. August 2001)

ich finde es ja nett, dass du auf unsere seite verweist.
trotzdem muss ich sagen, dass deine destruktive kritik wohl etwas fehl am platze ist.


----------



## Sliceraider (3. August 2001)

*Was soll man an diesem bild noch kritisieren?*

An diesem Bild gibts ja nicht eine Grafik die gut ist oder aufwendig gemacht ist. Ich nehme dann den verweiß auf http://www.gfx4all.de zurück wenn du das nicht  willst. MIr is das egal.


----------



## RIDDLER (3. August 2001)

Aehm, naja, bei euch muss anscheinend alles sehr aufwendig sein... leider gefaellt mir dieses "bild" ansich, und dabei ist mir die machart egal. Aber ich wuerde gerne ma eure 10STD-Minimum-Arbeit-Bilder sehn!


----------



## wo0zy (3. August 2001)

@sliceraider: meinegüte, jeder hat mal klein angefangen und jeder hat auch seinen eigenen geschmack, anstatt ihn hier vollzumachen, zeig ihm doch lieber wie man es besser macht!!! sag genau was dir nicht gefällt und dann kan man das auch vernünftig lösen und nicht auf die weise wie du es hier praktizierst, denn das ist doch ein bisschen zu derbe!

@dieses pic: mir persönlich is dieser hintergrund zu unaufgeraümt, und dieses grüne ist auch nicht so miene sache, aber das sind alle relative dinge die jeder anders sieht, wie es bei grafiken eigentlich immer ist. zusätzlich wären mir die icon-felder zu gr0ß und klobig! aber ansich ist es eine nette idee!


----------



## Sliceraider (3. August 2001)

*Wie schon geschrieben*

Wie schon einmal geschrieben, mir gefälölt da gar nichts. Das grün und rot passt nicht zusammen und die Grafiken sind mies gemacht. die grauen Vierecke. Noch was zu unseren 10 Stunden Bildern. Ich  mache auch keine 10 Stunden bilder sonder so eher 30 Minuten. Und sie sind auch nicht groß und aufwendig. Dieser Desktop Hintergrund ist einfach ein "gigelgagel" wie es meine kleine Schwester macht. In alle meinen Beiträgen habe ich bis jetzt geschrieben, dass ich gerne meine Hilfe anbiete, jedoch geht das nicht immer, da ich nicht immer so viel Zeit habe. Mein ICQ ist voll und ich sitze den ganzen Tag an Grafiken für Leute die ich nicht einmal kenne und ich verlange auch nichts dafür. Ich wollte hier bloß meine persönliche Meinung äußern und das habe ich auch getan. "User helfen Usern" und ich finde, wenn es Saesh nicht gefällt und auch vielen anderen nicht und ich ihm den Ratschlag gebe alles komplett neuzumachen, glaube ich, dass das ein guter Ratschlag ist, da man aus diesem Bild nicht mehr viel machen kann.
Mfg Sliceraider


----------



## wo0zy (3. August 2001)

ist ja richtig, ich glaube den wenigsten gefällt dieses pic, doch ich denke wir sind alle alt genug um das auch vernünftig auszudrücken, und ich denke das wörter wie "grottenschlecht" und "eckelerregend" keine vernünftigen ausdrücke dafür sind!


----------



## Saesh (3. August 2001)

@slice.... 
ich glaube man sollte nicht wie ein profi reden, wenn man es gar net richtig drauf hat.
1. grafisch (kenne ich ja noch *g)
2. kommentarmässig (destruktiv)
3. ahnung (folgen daraus die destruktiven comments  )


----------



## Sliceraider (3. August 2001)

*lol kleiners Saesh*

Ich arbeite seit 2 Monaten für eine Firma ( Markgrad Media Design ). Ich kenne Flash und Photoshop und auch 3D Studio Max wie meien Westentasche. Ich kann PHP und CGI. Was will ich mehr? Im Gegensatz zu anderen, verbringe ich nicht meien Zeit mit einer Seite wo alles kostenlos ist. Ich mache auch kostenlos Sachen, aber ich will auch mit meinem Können Geld machen. Und nur durch Geld machen wir man besser. Man kriegt Aufträge von Firmen und weiß wie alles abläuft
.


----------



## Turrican2k (4. August 2001)

boah du bist ja der oberguru...
denkst du nicht daß mindestens 50% der anderen hier genauso wie du für irgendwelche internetagenturen arbeiten? 
zur "kostenlosen" gfx4all seite... die ist verdammt geil und hat mir schon oft weitergeholfen bis jetzt
und wenn du so gut bist dann zeig doch mal ein paar deiner werke vor, 
und komm nicht mit der ausrede "das wollten die kunden so", die gehört nämlich mir


----------



## Saesh (5. August 2001)

@slice:

profit..profit...profit. mehr zählt für dich gar nicht. 
wundert mich, dass du dich hier im board angemeldet hast um usern kostenlos zu helfen. kannst doch vorher 10DM Monatspauschale verlangen und dann allen mit deinem riesen können ("wie meine westentasche") zu helfen und zu ewiger ruhe zu führen.
Gott segne dich.......

<b>AMEN</b>


----------



## wo0zy (5. August 2001)

nu streitet euch doch nicht!!

ich finds zwar auch nich gerade sehr toll das slice hier den obermacker raushängen lassen muss, aber jedem das seine!!

@saesh: deine seite is total geil!


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (6. August 2001)

*Seid nett zueinander*

Was schlagt Ihr Euch eingentlich gegenseitig so den Schädel ein?

Wer mit (mehr oder minder) prolligen Meisterwerken angeben will, kann das doch in der gfx-Battlearena tun; ich dachte hier wollen wir uns gegenseitig helfen um uns weiterzuentwickeln.

Wenn irgendwem was nicht passt oder gefällt, sollte er sich dennoch taktvoll dazu äußern.



:>  Ihr wisst doch, wer nicht brav ist, der kriegt's von Knecht Ruprecht oder noch schlimmer ...


----------

